# Daily Updates



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2010)

Guys,

I was wondering, it'll be nice to see different people update the main threads everyday.  Everybody is different, we each have our ways of updating and it'll bring new stuff to the table.  I don't always have to time to be when they are ok to update so if anybody else would like to do it, first one there is the winner, go for it!

When I say main threads I mean:

-Have you Got Pie Today?
-Milestones
-WCG Daily Numbers

What do you guys say, should be fun to see how people get creative to post their stuff or what not.  At the same time it'll be giving me a helping hand .


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 3, 2010)

I thought I already jumped in when I saw there was a need,  but yes the more team members that post the big threads the more they feel part of the team.  I think this will work well for both the team and CP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I thought I already jumped in when I saw there was a need,  but yes the more team members that post the big threads the more they feel part of the team.  I think this will work well for both the team and CP.



Yep, I've just been hella busy myself with the car and stuff around the house.  My mom is getting old and really fucked up healthwise man, I need to be there for her and take over some of the stuff she used to do you know, she just can't handle some of the things no more, like Christmas decoration for example.  She had a hip reconstruction not long ago, she's def. better but obviously it's never the same again.  She's already fell and bruised up pretty bad like two or three times.


----------



## KieX (Dec 3, 2010)

I really like t77Snapshot's Milestones posts. Be nice if he can do them. Sadasius for the WCG Daily Numbers? HammerON for Have you got Pie?

I don't have time to do them myself but I'd recon it be nice if the guys mentioned above could.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2010)

For some reason hammeron and Pie go well together


----------



## KieX (Dec 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> For some reason hammeron and Pie go well together



Yea definitely


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 3, 2010)

CP I think you underestimate the team you lead.  We will be fine.  take care of you're Mom. I'm still up for letting new members post from time to time, Real like Kiex's list but leave some room for a new guy or girl.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 3, 2010)

I pretty much stopped posting Pie when we were told by a mod that we needed to take it to General Nonsense

I can take it in for a while (w/out the pics)...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I pretty much stopped posting Pie when we were told by a mod that we needed to take it to General Nonsense
> 
> I can take it in for a while (w/out the pics)...



Go for it bro, but that was a big bummer moment right there when we were told that. 



mjkmike said:


> CP I think you underestimate the team you lead.  We will be fine.  take care of you're Mom. I'm still up for letting new members post from time to time, Real like Kiex's list but leave some room for a new guy or girl.



Thanks bro, I don't underestimate, I just care too much I guess..


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 5, 2010)

CP,

We re here to do the needful. Family is the top most priority. Take care of your mom. Leave the rest to us.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Dusty


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2010)

I think it definitely makes sense to have different people do them, I'll do them when I have time, but I can't promise that I'm going to be able to every day


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, I've just been hella busy myself with the car and stuff around the house.  My mom is getting old and really fucked up healthwise man, I need to be there for her and take over some of the stuff she used to do you know, she just can't handle some of the things no more, like Christmas decoration for example.  She had a hip reconstruction not long ago, she's def. better but obviously it's never the same again.  She's already fell and bruised up pretty bad like two or three times.



sorry to hear that man, hope she is a bit better now

please let us know if we can do anything to help, we are here!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sorry to hear that man, hope she is a bit better now
> 
> please let us know if we can do anything to help, we are here!



Sure will bro, thanks a lot.


----------

